# Prayers Please!



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cath8r said:


> As many of you all know, Sarah and I are going to have a baby Oct. 12 of this year. So far things have gone well and we are preparing for the little guys big entry. One little 'problem' came up the last couple days that I could use all of your 'help' with....
> 
> PLEASE GOD< Don't let baby Nathan learn all of the bad words I said putting his CRIB and CHANGE TABLE together!
> 
> ...



lol.......... oh you poor unsuspecting sob 

If you only knew the years of torment you are in for 

You, like all seasoned fathers, will come to hate "some assembly required"............ almost as much as you will come to hate any, ANY, battery operated toy. For the only reason they put batteries into any toy is to have it make some of the most God awful annoying sounds and movements............ Specifically designed to reach into the depth's of a adult male cranium and cause suffering beyond anything humanly thought up.


There............ I hope I put a little light into your day Rob :wink:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*crib*

If all those bad words helped the screws go in and you were able to square it up (almost) you will be forgiven (maybe) My son just did his and put all the mistakes toward the wall so you couldn't see them and the baby wouldn't fall out:welcomesign::withchild

Dennis maybe we could take up a collection of annoying toys we have snuck away from our kids when they weren't looking and send them to a new home


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, Joanne and I are reaping what we ealier sewed. For a long time we didn't think we were going to have kids, so we always took it as a challenge to find the loudest toys with the most parts that required the most batteries for each of our nieces and nephews. My favourite was probably the set of hockey sticks that had drum membranes for blades. They were incredibly loud when you it the ball... Ahhhhh, they were great.


Now, we've got the little one and our siblings are revisiting our past misdeeds back on us...
<sigh> Let me tell ya, if I hear "Hop on board, the animal train, come on everybody..." one more time, I'm going to try pulling out my hair (no small task!)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*if you only knew .....*

dude ..... I can hear your pain, but it's still funny :wink:

Just wait till you're up at 3am building Christmas toys with the instructions only in German or Spanish, "finishing" a job 3 times only to still find you have spare parts or finding out that they only put 3 "U-jointed T brackets" in the baggie :embara: yes, they actually make things that require metric allen keys 

I could go on and on, luckily Grey Eagle has girls, and Dora the Explora doesn't have 42 versions of rocket, siren, and machine gun sounds ..... Lego looks easy until you open up the 395 page instruction booklet, and yes, Cath8r you will be expected to assemble it over and over again 

Just part of being a "Dad" :wink:

Glad to hear Mom and the babies doing well, and hope he's born on the 9th 

PintoJK


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, man, are you in for it... 

What Eagle said... the next few years will tell you who your REAL friends are.

The ones who give your child gifts that are soft, cuddly toys requiring lots of thought and quiet attention on the child's part are your true friends. Bears are good.

The ones that give fire engines and percussion musical instruments are not.

And the ones who truly hate you will go out of their way to find noisemaking toys THAT HAVE NO OFF SWITCH!!!

(Oh, now that our little guy is almost 5, we have a whole garage full of nice clean baby toys, batteries included, that we don't need any more. Just a few hammer marks on some of them. Would you be interested...???)

One final suggestion on your upcoming parenthood...in order to train for some every-day situations, do this:

Drink about 6 glasses of water, and wait until you really, really have to go pee. Then hold it for about half an hour longer. While you are waiting, put something on the stove, bacon is good, and just when it's about ready to burn, just when you REALLY need to go to the bathroom, have someone call you on the phone pretending to be a telemarketer, and simultaneously dump half a bowl of warm pea soup over your shoulder.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

soak it up now guys...those are good days, mine is off to school now, we moved her in to her dorm on sunday...and now our house is quiet..and we miss her


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

WOW,, my prayers go out to you, I have been there and know what you have been going through.

The one thing that got me through the tough tough times.....


Think...........


DEWALT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

noisy toys I wish my daughters 8 and girls repeat EVERYTHING that daddy s say and the phrase "you have a better chance of me passing a diamond than that happening " apparently is not acceptable in kindergarten according to the school principle go figure we're now in grade three and have added a few other phrases to our vocabulary lets hope she soon takes after her mother i grew tired of the principles office long ago when my own accomplishments were being recognized i wasn't ready for a second round :embara::embara:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, I have five kids, and I'm pretty sure the wit who came up with the bumper sticker that says:

*GET IN, SIT DOWN, SHUT UP, AND HANG ON!!!*



Was actually talking about parenting.....not his driving. :tongue:

TC


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

hoody123 said:


> Well, Joanne and I are reaping what we ealier sewed. For a long time we didn't think we were going to have kids, so we always took it as a challenge to find the loudest toys with the most parts that required the most batteries for each of our nieces and nephews. My favourite was probably the set of hockey sticks that had drum membranes for blades. They were incredibly loud when you it the ball... Ahhhhh, they were great.
> 
> 
> Now, we've got the little one and our siblings are revisiting our past misdeeds back on us...
> <sigh> Let me tell ya, if I hear "Hop on board, the animal train, come on everybody..." one more time, I'm going to try pulling out my hair (no small task!)


That's why we didn't have any kids!!!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Hang in there Rob it's gonna get worse before it gets better, call if you need anything, hey looks like you have a few pretty good bucks out your way got a few pics on one of my camera's, what am I telling you for, you are going to be way to busy to hunt.


See ya Chris.


----------



## theck (Jun 16, 2003)

Prayers is the best gift anyone on earth can give your child. May God BLess You and Your Family,


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

I think the good Lord designed Prayer and kids at the same time,keep God and prayers in your life at all times and you'll get thru fine,even if you don't think its possible!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! I've finally got the babies room all done since I'm off for my knee fix up. Appreciate all of the kind words and 'advice'. Sarah said I can hunt as much as I want this year, so we'll see how that goes and if she wasn't lying to me.....

Oh yeah Chris, there aern't any bucks out here this year.....:nono::no:
.... no sireee. None at all...... I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> That's why we didn't have any kids!!!


Fiona didn't want another big baby:Cry:to take care of


----------

